# watercress for gecko?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Can crested geckos eat watercress and can beardies eat babyfood? 
I normally dust my beardies food once a week, so will that do for the gecko too?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont think a crestie will eat watercress.. it defo wontcater for thier main dietery needs.

as for a beardie and baby food, a beardie prolly will eat it... again.it wont suffice for a main diet.

if you use crested gecko diet then one dusting a week will do i reckon..
however a beardie would generaly want more than that in most cases.
unless your feeding it a hugely varied diet of very well gutloaded insects and high calcium to phosphorous ratio veg.


----------

